# Training vs half check collar



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

I was just on the verge of buying Morris his first ever half check collar as we've been trying and trying to train him to walk without pulling but without too much luck. I was just about to order it (as he's outgrowing his current collar), and last night he walked all the way down to the park and back (loads of off leash run around exploration in between) with a nice loose leash! I'm very proud. I did have to remind him occasionally, and we had to stop a few times when he was strolling along ahead (he definitely would have pulled me if I'd let him), but more or less the whole way he was super good at not pulling.

He still walks slightly ahead of me, I assume this is the next stage, getting him back level with me.

Edit: Sorry, forgot photos of my stunner! The darker V is a friend's, and the two of them are great together.


----------

